# My leopard Pleco



## golfers1 (May 17, 2006)

This guy was the biggest find in a long time, very rare find. I would love to find 1 or 2 more. But I'm still looking for RED Discus.

View attachment 339


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Very cute! Hope he doesn't go to work on the plants.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

That looks like a Pterygoplichthys gibbiceps. They go by various names like leopard sailfin pleco, or hi fin pleco or sailfin pleco or gibby pleco.
L designation is either : L083, L165, or L196
The pattern on this little one is exceptionally nice.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

I wouldn't call them a rare find.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

One of my favorites... I hope one day i can show you mine ^^


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

Canadiancray said:


> I wouldn't call them a rare find.


Indeed not. Just your common all-garden (well not mine) Gibby. It is a particularly cute one though. Wonder what the cuteness quotient will be at a foot plus? The plants are toast 

Martin.


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

I've got one of these & it seems to have maxed out around 6-7"


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

Canadiancray said:


> I've got one of these & it seems to have maxed out around 6-7"


I've seen a couple that had Dorsal fins about that high! They were probably around 18" long.

Martin.


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Actually now that I think of it. When I purchased it 3 years ago it was labeled a "Dwarf Sailfin Leoppard Pleco"


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Heh, more like a "Stunt sailfin leopard pleco" ...

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Don't see how it would have been stunted. It was a baby when I purchased it & its been in a 110 gallon tank since then. Being fed better foods than I get.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Canadiancray said:


> Don't see how it would have been stunted. It was a baby when I purchased it & its been in a 110 gallon tank since then. Being fed better foods than I get.


I don't really know. But my goldy pleco should hit 12" at best and 8" - 10" on the average. But it stop growing after 6-7" too. I also have a 110G. I can't explain it either.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

